# newbie - finish on a radiator?



## Anonymous (23 Nov 2003)

Hi
I have just finished a pair of radiator covers (for which I am still looking for a cheap supplier of the brass grills in N.E. London?) but I am now unsure how to fininsh them, they are made from hardwood (I use a supplier who deals mainly with the window and door trades and am unsure what type of wood this is but have made various items skirting boards, architraves, and a fireplace from this wood it always machines niceley leaving not too much preparation to do before fininshing)in the past I have used sadolin stain (on the skirts and architraves) the last item I made (fireplace) I finished as follows:- 1-sanding sealer, 2-stain, 3-wax finish. Is this the best way to finish these items as they will be more or less in direct contact with the heat of the radiator?
Any suggestions I will be most gratefull for.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dog (12 Dec 2003)

Can't help with the finish question nor the NE London supplier but you can buy brass rad grills from: Knobs & Knockers


----------



## sawdustalley (12 Dec 2003)

Not sure hardwood and radiator are 2 words that will go well together.

I've never done this before, I know usually these are just made up from MDF and painted. 

However, I would think about oiling the wood, as it is a natrual product, and the wood will absorb the moisture from the oil. Might also be a good idea to re-coat it once every few months.


----------

